# Our Golden Girl has gone.



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It's with a sad heart I am writing this, we had to have our golden girl Amber PTO. She has had trouble getting up for a few months but once up she was fine running round the house with her toys, But yesterday she lost the use of her back legs, after a talk with our vet we had to make the hardest decision of our life, and have had to put her PTS. this has broken my heart, she gave us 11 very happy years, and life is going to be so hard without her.

Rest in peace my Baby, Mommy and Daddy love you.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah so sorry for you you must be heartbroken


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

I really feel for you, we had a similar situation with a ESS Ben, he had problems getting up and became semi-incontinent, but otherwise he was all there it was the hardest decision we have ever had to make with our pets, it's heartbreaking, so sorry for your loss .R.I.P Amber xx Hugs xx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry for you x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so sorry,its really is the hardest decision to have to make. Have fun at the bridge Amber.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear such sad news. 

Have fun at rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

RIP Amber xxxx


----------



## stefow (Mar 10, 2009)

so so sorry to hear this  R.I.P amber xxx 

run free at rainbow bridge xxxx


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Such a hard decision to make 
You gave each other 11 brilliant years 
All my sympathy to you and your family
xoxoxox


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry.
Must have been such a hard decision to make.
RIP Amber
x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this.

R I P AMBER run free at the bridge.

This is what happened to our old GSD he was fine one minute then suddenly went of one of his legs.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so so sorry  RIP Amber you were a beauty x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.
R.I.P and run free at rainbow bridge. x


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

My thoughts are with you at such a terrible time. Im sure you have some wonderful wonderful memories of her xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I would just like to thank you all for your kind thoughts.

I know we did the right thing for her, but that does not make it any easier to live with, the last two days have been so painful, but I'd rather be in pain than to have keeped her and let her suffer.

She was a lovely girl and everything I ever wanted in a dog and much, much more, we have so many happy memories and that's what we have been talking about in between the tears.


----------



## I LOVE MY WESTIE (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - it is even worse when they have been with you for so many years. I am still struggling to deal with the loss of my westie so I know what your going through right now. She looks gorgeous and lots of fun to cuddle.

Hope she meets Scamp and the others at the Bridge. Love to you and your familyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oh no  I'm so sorry 

run free Amber xx


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautiful lady xxx so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss hun. 

R.I.P Amber............xxxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl, hy heart goes out to you and your family xxx

R.I.P Amber xxx


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

ahhh im sorry to hear of amber , its the hardest desition of your life having to make it for your own pet.
rest in peace amber girl


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh I'm so shocked to hear that. I'm really really sorry for your loss.
R I P Amber


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

so sorry to hear this. my parents recently had to make the decision to have their 14yr old chocolate lab PTS as he had also lost the use of his back legs and was generally unwell. its very hard

RIP xxxxxxx


----------



## Denham (Nov 16, 2009)

:sad::crying: so sorry for your loss !!!


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I guess 11 years is long enough for you. make another 11 year of happy memories to your other dogs. ^_^ :crying:


----------

